# Show us your Hooters (Owls)



## mackguyver (Jul 2, 2014)

I hope the subject line wasn't too subtle . I don't see a thread devoted to owls, so I'll get one started. I think they are really cool and I've been very fortunate to find a few of these guys but have never actually gone looking for them, and yes, most of mine are barred owls:

Barred Owl - hooting his head off for his mate from his fishing perch:






Great Horned Owl - spotted the silhouette just before sunrise:





Barred Owl - in my backyard - he comes by almost every evening but this is the first time he was close enough to actually see:





My first wild (barred) owl in my front yard - not a great shot, but I was really excited to finally get a shot of one in the wild!:





Eastern Screech Owl (Captive) at the local zoo:


----------



## Jim Saunders (Jul 2, 2014)

The first one looks like a kid who just heard the ice cream truck roll through!

Jim


----------



## candyman (Jul 2, 2014)

Jim Saunders said:


> The first one looks like a kid who just heard the ice cream truck roll through!
> 
> Jim


----------



## steven kessel (Jul 2, 2014)

Here's one, a Burrowing Owl in flight.


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Jul 2, 2014)

Here's a few of mine:































There's Eagle Owls, A Snow Owl and a long eared Owl. 
All taken with a 5DIII or 7D and either a 70-200 f2.8 LIS II with a 1.4x TC, 400mm f5.6L or a 400mm f2.8 LIS and a very sturdy tripod.


----------



## Click (Jul 2, 2014)

GMCPhotographics said:


> Here's a few of mine:



Beautiful shots. I especially like the 4th image. Lovely light.


----------



## IslanderMV (Jul 2, 2014)

Who can forget this years Snowy INVASION of the lower 48.


----------



## neoday2 (Jul 2, 2014)

Here is one of my favorites from this past spring. Barred Owl and afternoon snack.


----------



## Northstar (Jul 2, 2014)

neoday2 said:


> Here is one of my favorites from this past spring. Barred Owl and afternoon snack.



Ha ha...too bad for that rodent!

Nice capture neo!


----------



## icassell (Jul 2, 2014)

Burrowing Owl Chick
Canon 7D Canon 500/4L


----------



## scottburgess (Jul 2, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> I hope the subject line wasn't too subtle .



Perhaps we can all take greater care not to offend _half of the population_. I, for one, would welcome more female members on this forum and would love to hear their input. And I would not want others turning away because they belonged to a minority group and saw how other groups were being treated here. I respect your photography and your useful input on this forum, mackguyver, but I question the necessity of a subject line that reduces women to nothing more than a part of their anatomy.

No one likes being singled out in a negative way, whether it is because of race, religion, gender identity, ethnicity, or something else not relevant to the item at hand. Yes, I get you intended to be funny... the question is, do you get how a woman feels hearing/reading such things? If you have doubts try talking to some about this thread, especially those who work in what are considered traditionally "male" roles. I talked to some and those I spoke with expressed a lot of anguish.


----------



## Runnerguy (Jul 3, 2014)

Love the owl pics !! I have a few, wish I had more


----------



## icassell (Jul 3, 2014)

Great Horned Owlet
Canon 7D Canon 400/5.6


----------



## Northstar (Jul 3, 2014)

scottburgess said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > I hope the subject line wasn't too subtle .
> ...



No disrespect to you Scott, you're entitled to your opinion...I respect you speaking your mind, but this world we live in nowadays is too hypersensitive, and a person can't even make a joke or speak their mind without worry...it's too bad. 

Men are supposed to be attracted to female anatomy, there is nothing wrong with being open about that fact....again, fact.

Women...you are more than welcome here in CR, and I for one, think you are the better half!


----------



## EvilZeev228 (Jul 3, 2014)

very nice shots guys.....

here are few of my favorite shots taken this passed winter.


----------



## icassell (Jul 3, 2014)

GH Owlets


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 3, 2014)

Snowy from the 2013-2014 irruption:



EOS 1D X, EF 600mm f/4L IS II + EF 2x III Extender, 1/2500 s, f/11, ISO 1000

Great horned owlets from a few years ago:



EOS 7D, EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6L IS USM @ 400mm, 1/500 s, f/5.6, ISO 400

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Sparadrap (Jul 3, 2014)

Barred Owl
5Dmk3 300 f/4L IS + 1.4 TC f/5.6 1/500 ISO 160 on monopod


----------



## stochasticmotions (Jul 3, 2014)

Love shooting Owls - here's a few of my favourites. Most of these have been shot with Canon 5d II, Canon 1D IV or Canon 5D III and either Canon 100-400L or Sigma 120-300 f2.8 (and 2x teleconverter).

Great Horned Owlet


Not a little baby anymore (Explored) by stochasticmotions, on Flickr

Long Eared Owl


Long eared portrait by stochasticmotions, on Flickr

Saw-whet Owl


my best side by stochasticmotions, on Flickr

Snowy Owl


Oh my, those eyes by stochasticmotions, on Flickr

Great Grey Owl


Just another little action shot. by stochasticmotions, on Flickr

Barred Owl


looking back by stochasticmotions, on Flickr


----------



## Jim Saunders (Jul 3, 2014)

Oh sure, I thought I didn't really want a big white something or other and then this comes along... 

Jim


----------



## kennephoto (Jul 3, 2014)

I think owls are super cool thanks for starting this thread! Could anyone tell me where and how to find owls, I rarely see them but I'm sure that's what the owl wants.


----------



## Krob78 (Jul 3, 2014)

EvilZeev228 said:


> very nice shots guys.....
> 
> here are few of my favorite shots taken this passed winter.


Whoa! Those two images with it's prey just a breath away from capture are outstanding! Very, Very Cool! 8)


----------



## mackguyver (Jul 3, 2014)

I certainly meant no offense with the thread title, I was just having fun, but I can change it if people feel it goes too far. I think most people, male and female, would find it at least somewhat funny, but alas we do live in a PC age, and I could be wrong.

Anyways, the thread has turned out better than I had even expected. You have all put my work to shame  - which was my hope - these shots are blowing me away. I count myself lucky to have even gotten photos of these reclusive and camouflaged creatures, and the photos you're all sharing are really amazing! Thank you for posting and I look forward to seeing more and possibly sharing more if I come across more owls.


----------



## Northstar (Jul 3, 2014)

a couple from a recent trip to AZ

5d3 and 70-200 2.8 vii


----------



## Vern (Jul 3, 2014)

Beautiful owls all. Here's a barred owl that was fishing in a creek near my house and kindly waited on me to retrieve my camera - 5DMKIII, 600 II.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 4, 2014)

Hi Mackguyver. 
I found the title amusing, I think we are going down a path of worrying about what others think when they do not worry! I worked in a factory with 80 blokes and 6 women, I thought women wanted to be noticed, they spend hours and tons of money making themselves look good, then you have to worry, will they bawl you out or claim sexual harassment when you notice a new hair style or a nice dress that obviously makes them feel good about themselves. I actually asked one of the ladies if they would be offended if I said they looked nice today etc and they said they would be delighted someone noticed. Who knew? ;D
On topic excellent shots folks, I have seen owls around locally but not a hope of catching one when I have a camera! 

Cheers Graham. 



mackguyver said:


> I certainly meant no offense with the thread title, I was just having fun, but I can change it if people feel it goes too far. I think most people, male and female, would find it at least somewhat funny, but alas we do live in a PC age, and I could be wrong.
> 
> Anyways, the thread has turned out better than I had even expected. You have all put my work to shame  - which was my hope - these shots are blowing me away. I count myself lucky to have even gotten photos of these reclusive and camouflaged creatures, and the photos you're all sharing are really amazing! Thank you for posting and I look forward to seeing more and possibly sharing more if I come across more owls.


----------



## mackguyver (Jul 7, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Mackguyver.
> I found the title amusing, I think we are going down a path of worrying about what others think when they do not worry! I worked in a factory with 80 blokes and 6 women, I thought women wanted to be noticed, they spend hours and tons of money making themselves look good, then you have to worry, will they bawl you out or claim sexual harassment when you notice a new hair style or a nice dress that obviously makes them feel good about themselves. I actually asked one of the ladies if they would be offended if I said they looked nice today etc and they said they would be delighted someone noticed. Who knew? ;D
> On topic excellent shots folks, I have seen owls around locally but not a hope of catching one when I have a camera!
> 
> Cheers Graham.


Graham, thank you for the supportive words and it's not always the easiest world to navigate these days for sure. Getting back to my point of this post...here's another one - this is of the mate of the first barred owl I posted, I think, or they may be the same bird. It was taken after they flew off together and landed in a nearby tree. Unfortunately I can't tell the males & females apart:


----------



## amendegw (Jul 7, 2014)

Here's a couple:











...Jerry


----------



## candyman (Jul 7, 2014)

amendegw said:


> Here's a couple:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Welcome at CR
Wonderful photos!


----------



## Click (Jul 8, 2014)

amendegw said:


> Here's a couple:
> 
> ...Jerry




Beautiful pictures. Well done Jerry.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 8, 2014)

Hi Mackguyver. 
Well if I'd posted it I would have been able to tell you,.......it's an owl! Slightly better than its a bird but not much! 
Another great shot.

Cheers Graham.



mackguyver said:


> Graham, thank you for the supportive words and it's not always the easiest world to navigate these days for sure. Getting back to my point of this post...here's another one - this is of the mate of the first barred owl I posted, I think, or they may be the same bird. It was taken after they flew off together and landed in a nearby tree. Unfortunately I can't tell the males & females apart:


----------



## Northstar (Jul 8, 2014)

amendegw said:


> Here's a couple:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



beautiful!


----------



## 2n10 (Jul 8, 2014)

Long Eared Owl on nest




LEO owlet




Great Horned Owl fledglings




GHO papa


----------



## kennephoto (Jul 9, 2014)

stochasticmotions said:


> Love shooting Owls - here's a few of my favourites. Most of these have been shot with Canon 5d II, Canon 1D IV or Canon 5D III and either Canon 100-400L or Sigma 120-300 f2.8 (and 2x teleconverter).
> 
> Great Horned Owlet
> 
> ...




I really love this series you shared! That first photo is just great, looks like it's from a movie!


----------



## IslanderMV (Jul 9, 2014)

EvilZeev228 said:


> very nice shots guys.....
> 
> here are few of my favorite shots taken this passed winter.



Spectacular snowy images, chasing the mouse is great.


----------



## EvilZeev228 (Jul 19, 2014)

Krob78 said:


> EvilZeev228 said:
> 
> 
> > very nice shots guys.....
> ...



sorry for late reply....thank you for ur comment.


----------



## EvilZeev228 (Jul 19, 2014)

IslanderMV said:


> EvilZeev228 said:
> 
> 
> > very nice shots guys.....
> ...



Thank You.


----------



## KAS (Jul 19, 2014)

There are so many incredible images in this thread!

I had the absolute pleasure of playing with a 400 2.8 for a couple days. During that time, I managed to capture this humble image.


----------



## mackguyver (Jul 19, 2014)

KAS said:


> There are so many incredible images in this thread!
> 
> I had the absolute pleasure of playing with a 400 2.8 for a couple days. During that time, I managed to capture this humble image.


The only humble thing is your post - this is a beautiful shot. I love the head tilt and huge ears along with the colorful foliage.


----------



## KAS (Jul 20, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> The only humble thing is your post - this is a beautiful shot. I love the head tilt and huge ears along with the colorful foliage.



Thank you very much! I was amazed at how a long telephoto really changes the way you look at the environment around you. Until this moment, I had never seen an owl in the wild before.


----------



## fragilesi (Jul 20, 2014)

Absolutely great shots, I took a few of owls myself recently, happy with them but I see I have a way to go. Some of the focusing on moving subjects is simply sublime.

As for the title, excellent title, if anyone's offended by it they probably deserve to be. Let's not let this tyrannical move to "political correctness" rob us of any more of the language's rich variety!


----------



## surapon (Jul 20, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> I hope the subject line wasn't too subtle . I don't see a thread devoted to owls, so I'll get one started. I think they are really cool and I've been very fortunate to find a few of these guys but have never actually gone looking for them, and yes, most of mine are barred owls:
> 
> Barred Owl - hooting his head off for his mate from his fishing perch:
> 
> ...



Dear friend, Mr. Mackguyver.
Sorry, I come to post the photos at the wrong POST " The Hooters( Owls)"-----That Between You and me, For the HOOTERS meaning of city guy/ old guy like me = beautiful ladies----No way the old guy like me try to spend 8 hours, and try to capture the real Hooters/OWLS's photos in the mid of the cold night.

Ha, Ha, Ha---Just have some FUN, my dear friend Mr. mackguyver.
Have a great Sunday evening.
Surapon


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Jul 20, 2014)

surapon said:


> Dear friend, Mr. Mackguyver.
> Sorry, I come to post the photos at the wrong POST " The Hooters( Owls)"-----That Between You and me, For the HOOTERS meaning of city guy/ old guy like me = beautiful ladies----No way the old guy like me try to spend 8 hours, and try to capture the real Hooters/OWLS's photos in the mid of the cold night.
> 
> Ha, Ha, Ha---Just have some FUN, my dear friend Mr. mackguyver.
> ...


This rare species is the "busty hooters" ?


----------



## surapon (Jul 21, 2014)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > Dear friend, Mr. Mackguyver.
> ...




Ha, Ha, Ha---Dear my Teacher Mr. ajfotofilmagem.
Yes, " This rare species is the "busty hooters" ", yes, You are the expert of the species of the hooters any way, But I know that Mr. Mackguyver is a Expert of the Night lifes of these beautiful hooters too.
But this specie, We do not need the long , long lens such as 600 mm or 800 mm to take their photos, I love to use 12 mm. lens , and to get super close to their noses, and see their beautiful eyes too.
Well, We just want to have " FUN thinking in Sunday night.
Have a great night, Sir.
surapon


----------



## Orangutan (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: owl*

I previously posted these in the bird portrait thread.

Northern Spotted Owl, a threatened/endangered species.


----------



## LSV (Jul 21, 2014)

Burrowing Owl


----------



## Menace (Jul 21, 2014)

amendegw said:


> Here's a couple:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lovely


----------



## mackguyver (Jul 21, 2014)

Orangutan - those are nice photos of the endangered species that sadly became a political hot button and LSV, it's good the owl landed where he/she did!

Surapon, this thread is meant for the natural beauties, but I can appreciate your post 8)


----------



## surapon (Jul 21, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> Orangutan - those are nice photos of the endangered species that sadly became a political hot button and LSV, it's good the owl landed where he/she did!
> 
> Surapon, this thread is meant for the natural beauties, but I can appreciate your post 8)



Thanks, Dear Friend, Mr. mackguyver.
Well, Just want to have FUN, and my English is the second language , And I do not know and never see the real Hooters in the wild, Except in the restaurants----Another WELL, as you said " this thread is meant for the natural beauties"---These photos that I post = Natural Beauty too + 200% add on beauty"---Yes, IF you not believe my words, Please ask all of our men friends ( May Be Ladies friends too), I can bet $ 1 US DOLLAR , that they will agree with me about the beauty of these Hooters----Ha, Ha, Ha.
Have a great work week, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## mackguyver (Jul 21, 2014)

surapon said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > Orangutan - those are nice photos of the endangered species that sadly became a political hot button and LSV, it's good the owl landed where he/she did!
> ...


Surapon, I'm quite familiar with the restaurants (too familiar, perhaps, at least for my wife), and I know you're having fun  Unlike their outdoor counterparts, they are much easier to find, but yes, some of them aren't all natural , but they are beautiful in their own way, at least for men ;D


----------



## surapon (Jul 21, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > mackguyver said:
> ...




Ha, Ha, Ha---My dear fried, Mr. Mackguyver.
We have super FUN to day.
Good Monday evening, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## Orangutan (Jul 22, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> Orangutan - those are nice photos of the endangered species that sadly became a political hot button and LSV, it's good the owl landed where he/she did!



Thanks. I think these photos are more interesting for the subject matter than for the quality of the image -- they have some technical problems due to the lighting (and my skill level). 

This was right outside a designated Wilderness area. As I understand, the biggest threats to this species are habitat loss and competition from barred owls, a close relative.

I don't recognize the term "LSV"....


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 22, 2014)

Hi Mackguyver. 
  
Could you please select the correct definition of LSV from the following list for us that are not familiar with the term? ;D

LSV: Life Saving Victoria	****
LSV: Low speed vehicles	***
LSV: Lifestyle Support Vehicle	***
LSV: local spatial variability	**
LSV: Location-Subject-Verb	**
LSV: longitudinal sound velocity	**
LSV: Large Soundhole Vintage	**
LSV: Legal Skills Values	**
LSV: Left Subclavian Vein	**
LSV: Language Sex Violence	**
LSV: Live Sports Video	**
LSV: Lateral Sacral Vein	**
LSV: Large Scale Vehicles	**
LSV: Limited Services Volunteers	**
LSV: Limited Service Volunteer	*
LSV: Line Status Verification	*
LSV: Launch Support Van	*
LSV: logistics support vehicle	*
LSV: Landsat Satellite Views	*
LSV: Large Scale Venting	*
LSV: Lyric Sheet Version	*

I have removed the obvious incorrect definitions and reduced the list from 75 to what you see here.  should the correct definition be missing please feel free to add it. 
   off
Thank you for the clarification. 

Cheers Graham.


----------



## mackguyver (Jul 22, 2014)

Oragutan & Graham:

That's a question for LSV him or herself - I was referring to the person that posted the photo of the Burrowing Owl sitting above the electric fence a couple of posts above this one. Sorry for the confusion!

Graham, I love all of the guesses, and I'll add my best guess:

LSV: Lunacy Started [by] Valvebounce 

 ;D


----------



## weixing (Jul 22, 2014)

Hi,
Sleepy juvenile Spotted Wood Owl.










Have a nice day.


----------



## mackguyver (Jul 22, 2014)

weixing, those are awesome! The second one is really sweet and I had no idea they actually slept like that!


----------



## Click (Jul 22, 2014)

weixing said:


> Hi,
> Sleepy juvenile Spotted Wood Owl.
> 
> Have a nice day.



I really like your second picture.  Well done.


----------



## fragilesi (Jul 22, 2014)

Weixing, that last one is fantastic!


----------



## candyman (Jul 22, 2014)

Weixing...those are great!


----------



## lion rock (Jul 22, 2014)

weixing,
Both photos are great!
Very cute for the first one.
I had to giggle at the second one, just so adorable.
-r


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 23, 2014)

Hi weixing. 
Those are just too cute, fantastic captures, well done. 

Cheers Graham. 



weixing said:


> Hi,
> Sleepy juvenile Spotted Wood Owl.
> 
> Have a nice day.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 23, 2014)

Hi Mackguyver. 
I now see where I got confused, D'oh, thanks for clearing up the confusion!  didn't even notice that the poster of the wise owl was LSV. It is a good shot anyhow. 

Cheers Graham.




mackguyver said:


> Oragutan & Graham:
> 
> That's a question for LSV him or herself - I was referring to the person that posted the photo of the Burrowing Owl sitting above the electric fence a couple of posts above this one. Sorry for the confusion!
> 
> ...


----------



## weixing (Jul 23, 2014)

Hi,


mackguyver said:


> weixing, those are awesome! The second one is really sweet and I had no idea they actually slept like that!


 Same to me... This is also the first time I saw an owl do that... 

Have a nice day.


----------



## ifp (Jul 23, 2014)

weixing said:


> Hi,
> Sleepy juvenile Spotted Wood Owl.
> 
> Have a nice day.



Great shots!


----------



## Menace (Jul 23, 2014)

ifp said:


> weixing said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...



Lovely shot


----------



## DavidGMiles (Jul 23, 2014)

A few of ours - the young Great Grey Owl was a fantastic subject


----------



## mackguyver (Jul 23, 2014)

DavidGMiles said:


> A few of ours - the young Great Grey Owl was a fantastic subject


David, thanks for posting and I agree the Great Grey Owl shots turned out great. I particularly like the expression in the second photo.


----------



## Click (Jul 23, 2014)

DavidGMiles said:


> A few of ours - the young Great Grey Owl was a fantastic subject



Really nice shots David. I especially like the second one. Well done.


----------



## mackguyver (Jul 27, 2014)

The great-horned owl was back this morning and I was ready with my flash and Better Beamer (almost, forgot the fresnel ???) but I got a better shot in terms of lighting, but I'm still not happy and wish I had the 600mm+2x on my tripod...


----------



## BigBrother (Sep 24, 2015)

Great Grey Owl. Canon 7D, 300mm F/4 L,IS, 1/1500, F 6.7, ISO 250


----------



## Krob78 (Apr 29, 2016)

Barred Owl!


----------



## Click (Apr 29, 2016)

Very nice pictures, Ken.


----------



## Krob78 (Apr 29, 2016)

Barred owl with Pensive look!


----------



## Krob78 (Apr 29, 2016)

Click said:


> Very nice pictures, Robert.


Thank you Click!


----------



## Krob78 (Apr 29, 2016)

Last one! ;D


----------



## martinslade (Apr 29, 2016)

Eye on you...


----------



## Click (Apr 29, 2016)

martinslade said:


> Eye on you...




Nicely done, martinslad.


----------



## Vern (Apr 29, 2016)

Same owl from 2014 - just playing with old files and saw this thread again. Have been hearing an eastern screech owl trilling outside my window at night but not been fortunate enough to see it in daylight.

5DMKIII + 600II +1.4XIII and better beamer fill flash.


----------



## martinslade (Apr 29, 2016)

Click said:


> martinslade said:
> 
> 
> > Eye on you...
> ...



thanks...


----------



## rlaverty (Apr 29, 2016)

Owl Canyon, Page AZ. This was one of 2 Juveniles.


----------



## 2n10 (Apr 30, 2016)

Barn Owl
Burrowing Owl
Great Horned Owl
Western Screech Owl


----------



## 2n10 (Apr 30, 2016)

Beautiful shots everyone.


----------



## Click (Apr 30, 2016)

Beautiful series, 2n10. I especially like the second picture.


----------



## tonyz (Apr 30, 2016)

2 burrowing owls in South Florida


----------



## kaswindell (Apr 30, 2016)

I have only been able to photograph a few owls. The Great Horned and Barred were captive, the Snowy not so much. It had stayed in one spot for hours (I only was there for the last 45 minutes, but others had been there for 5 or 6 hours, waiting) and then when it took off I managed to get only 2 frames before it was gone.


----------



## Click (Apr 30, 2016)

Great series, Keith. Amazing details in the first shot.


----------



## kaswindell (Apr 30, 2016)

Thanks Click. His name 8s Pete and it is crop from a shot of my middle daughter holding him. She and my youngest spent several of their mid-teen years working with raptors at a nearby farm. I shot it from just a few feet away with my old 30D. Credit the 70-200/2.8 L IS II for the sharpness, it is a wonderful piece of glass.


----------



## timboisame (Apr 30, 2016)

Just a baby


----------



## timboisame (Apr 30, 2016)

Mom and the little one


----------



## timboisame (Apr 30, 2016)

There was 3 of them but the hole wasn't big enough for everyone


----------



## timboisame (Apr 30, 2016)

Spent a lot of time waiting to get this shot


----------



## lion rock (Apr 30, 2016)

timboisame,
All thumbs up!
-r


----------



## Click (May 1, 2016)

timboisame said:


> Spent a lot of time waiting to get this shot



Awesome. Well done.


----------



## 2n10 (May 1, 2016)

Awesome timboisame


----------



## 2n10 (May 1, 2016)

Thanks click, I like the second one best also.

Beauties tonyz and Keith.


----------



## GMCPhotographics (May 2, 2016)

Canon 5DIII, ef 400mm f2.8 LIS


----------



## Click (May 2, 2016)

GMCPhotographics said:


> Canon 5DIII, ef 400mm f2.8 LIS



Beautiful shot, GMCPhotographics. Nicely done.


----------



## Krob78 (May 3, 2016)

GMCPhotographics said:


> Canon 5DIII, ef 400mm f2.8 LIS


Very nice indeed! ;D


----------



## Krob78 (May 3, 2016)

timboisame said:


> Spent a lot of time waiting to get this shot


Excellent, looks like a difficult capture, you nailed it! Congratulations!!


----------



## falcnr (May 5, 2016)

Well since others have flashed their hooters ....i flash mine. 

Some random shots taken with 1dMK4 or 1DX and using 300, 400mm or 500mm lens and in the sawet owl ..a 70-200mm f2.8. Hope you like them.


----------



## Click (May 5, 2016)

Beautiful series. Well done, falcnr.


----------



## falcnr (May 6, 2016)

Click said:


> Beautiful series. Well done, falcnr.
> 
> 
> Thanks Click


----------



## krisbell (May 6, 2016)

A series on one of our local owl species - the long-eared owl...



Long-eared Owl (Asio otus) by Kris Bell, on Flickr



Hunting Long-Eared Owl by Kris Bell, on Flickr



Long-eared owl (Asio otus) by Kris Bell, on Flickr



Long-eared owl chick by Kris Bell, on Flickr


----------



## Click (May 6, 2016)

krisbell said:


> A series on one of our local owl species - the long-eared owl...



Very nice pictures.


----------



## triggermike (May 6, 2016)

Love this thread . . .

Horned and Burrowing Owls, SoFla.


----------



## Kerry B (May 6, 2016)

Barn owl. A bird found in most parts of the world.


----------



## Click (May 6, 2016)

Great shot, Kerry. Nicely done.


----------



## Krob78 (May 6, 2016)

Kerry B said:


> Barn owl. A bird found in most parts of the world.


You could almost title it; "Taking a bow", lol.. Great image, very, very nice!


----------



## Krob78 (May 6, 2016)

krisbell said:


> A series on one of our local owl species - the long-eared owl...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Krob78 (May 6, 2016)

falcnr said:


> Well since others have flashed their hooters ....i flash mine.
> 
> Some random shots taken with 1dMK4 or 1DX and using 300, 400mm or 500mm lens and in the sawet owl ..a 70-200mm f2.8. Hope you like them.



Love them Falcnr, especially #3 & 4. Very nice! Congrats on some great captures!


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 7, 2016)

Boy it sure is frustrating looking at great owl shots and not having any of my own.  Only once and that was in the province over, BC - a GH owl.

Jack


----------



## Maximilian (May 16, 2016)

Postet this bathing male snow owl (bubo scandiacus) a while ago but it fits better here 

5D2, 100-400L @285, 1/640, 5.6, ISO 1250


----------



## lion rock (May 16, 2016)

I'm with you, Jack! I hear them occasionally, but our neighbourhood forest is too dense for easy view.
To the posters, your hooters are delightful, 8) ;D!
I'm taking a ceramic sculpture workshop in August. I plan to sculpt a hooter, photos were taken when I visited Scotland recently at a bird sanctuary.
-r


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 19, 2016)

lion rock said:


> I'm with you, Jack! I hear them occasionally, but our neighbourhood forest is too dense for easy view.
> To the posters, your hooters are delightful, 8) ;D!
> I'm taking a ceramic sculpture workshop in August. I plan to sculpt a hooter, photos were taken when I visited Scotland recently at a bird sanctuary.
> -r



Be sure to post a pic!

Jack


----------



## 2n10 (May 20, 2016)

Lovely Hooters shots!!


----------



## lion rock (Jul 11, 2016)

Jack,
The sculpture class was today, not August, my mix up.
And sorry to disappoint you, there were a few people here who were doing owls, and so I planned for a giraffe, but guest what, a friend selected to do that. I'm just one who wants to be <strike>difficult</strike> different, so I made another change. I did a hippo, instead.
-r



Jack Douglas said:


> lion rock said:
> 
> 
> > I'm with you, Jack! I hear them occasionally, but our neighbourhood forest is too dense for easy view.
> ...


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 11, 2016)

lion rock said:


> Jack,
> The sculpture class was today, not August, my mix up.
> And sorry to disappoint you, there were a few people here who were doing owls, and so I planned for a giraffe, but guest what, a friend selected to do that. I'm just one who wants to be <strike>difficult</strike> different, so I made another change. I did a hippo, instead.
> -r
> ...



Post it anyway!

Jack


----------



## lion rock (Jul 11, 2016)

Today's only sculpting. Takes 2 weeks to dry and then an underglaze and a bisque fire. Shoot you one then.
-r


----------



## mtam (Jul 11, 2016)

Late comer to this thread. Some truly amazing photos here all. Thanks all for sharing. 

Would be really interested to see how long it took you guys to find the owls and take the shoots you took


----------



## lion rock (Jul 11, 2016)

Jack,
These are for you. My sculpture. My first venture, too. It stands 5 inches tall and is about 6 inches long.
Critique welcome.
Photos are shot handheld, not in best light or in any artistic fashion, just a snapshot.
-r



Jack Douglas said:


> lion rock said:
> 
> 
> > Jack,
> ...


----------



## Tsteitle (Jul 11, 2016)

Shot in Alberta, Canada


----------



## lion rock (Jul 11, 2016)

Wow!
Great!
-r


----------



## Click (Jul 11, 2016)

Tsteitle said:


> Shot in Alberta, Canada




Beautiful shot, Tsteitle.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 12, 2016)

lion rock said:


> Wow!
> Great!
> -r



+1

Riley, pretty cool!

Jack


----------



## lion rock (Jul 12, 2016)

Thanks Jack. The owl may still happen.
-r




Jack Douglas said:


> +1
> 
> Riley, pretty cool!
> 
> Jack


----------



## Monte (Dec 18, 2016)

Tsteitle said:


> Shot in Alberta, Canada


Awesome timing!


----------



## Monte (Dec 18, 2016)

Krob78 said:


> krisbell said:
> 
> 
> > A series on one of our local owl species - the long-eared owl...
> ...


Love the second image of the owl "zoning in"


----------



## tarntyke (Dec 18, 2016)

Surprised that no British members have commented on the double-entendre in the title. In the original version of our common tongue a hooter is a nose. I was disappointed not to see a proboscis or two. I must have led a sheltered life as I have never heard the American term hooters. Stunning owl photos though.


----------



## DominoDude (Dec 18, 2016)

tarntyke said:


> Surprised that no British members have commented on the double-entendre in the title. In the original version of our common tongue a hooter is a nose. I was disappointed not to see a proboscis or two. I must have led a sheltered life as I have never heard the American term hooters. Stunning owl photos though.



Hooters are also a slang word for something else, and I think we need to create a thread totally dedicated to hooters, boobies and tits.


----------



## hbr (Dec 18, 2016)

> Hooters are also a slang word for something else, and I think we need to create a thread totally dedicated to hooters, boobies and tits.



+1


----------



## Northbird (Dec 18, 2016)

7D MK II 600 II




Long-eared owl (Asio otus) by Tony Varela Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Dec 18, 2016)

Northbird said:


> 7D MK II 600 II




Lovely. Nicely done, Northbird.


----------



## Corydoras (Dec 18, 2016)

Northbird said:


> 7D MK II 600 II



Awesome capture, Northbird!


----------



## rnl (Feb 12, 2017)

Great Horned


----------



## Click (Feb 12, 2017)

Very nice shot, Richard.


----------



## ISO64 (Feb 14, 2017)

Northern Saw-whet Owl
Canon 7D2+400/5.6, f/6.3, 1/200 s, +1.0 EV, handheld, w built-in flash, +2/3 EV


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 14, 2017)

Labdoc said:


> This is about as close as I ever get to an owl. They are very reclusive and see me coming from a mile away. I have much better luck with any other bird. Incredible pictures posted, keep them coming.



Much closer than I ever get! 

Jack


----------



## Click (Feb 14, 2017)

ISO64 said:


> Northern Saw-whet Owl
> Canon 7D2+400/5.6, f/6.3, 1/200 s, +1.0 EV, handheld, w built-in flash, +2/3 EV



Nice.


----------



## Krob78 (Feb 22, 2017)

rnl said:


> Great Horned


Nice image Richard! Never ceases to amaze me how they blend in so incredibly with the bark! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Krob78 (Feb 22, 2017)

Barred Owl, early mid morning...


----------



## Click (Feb 22, 2017)

Krob78 said:


> Barred Owl, early mid morning...



Lovely pictures. Especially the first one.


----------



## ISO64 (Feb 23, 2017)

Long-eared Owl
7D2, 400/5.6L, /8, 1/200 s, ISO 640, tripod-mount


----------



## PCM-madison (Feb 23, 2017)

Eastern Screech Owl


----------



## sedwards (Feb 23, 2017)

1E7A8955 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Feb 23, 2017)

ISO64 said:


> Long-eared Owl
> 7D2, 400/5.6L, /8, 1/200 s, ISO 640, tripod-mount



Nice pictures, ISO64.


----------



## Click (Feb 23, 2017)

Beautiful shot, Stuart.  Nicely done.


----------



## BobG (Feb 23, 2017)

A few of my favourites


----------



## Click (Feb 23, 2017)

BobG said:


> A few of my favourites



Awesome. I especially like the first and last picture.


----------



## lion rock (Feb 23, 2017)

Gorgeous all! Great shots!
-r


----------



## mackguyver (Feb 23, 2017)

I haven't been to this thread in a while - what amazing shots by everyone! Just seeing an owl, letting alone getting a half-decent shot is pretty remarkable, so I'm really impressed with all of these great photos.


----------



## sedwards (Feb 24, 2017)

Almost there !


5D3_0714 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Feb 24, 2017)

Very nice shot, Stuart. Well done.


----------



## Jopa (Feb 24, 2017)

Simply amazing stuff.


----------



## ISO64 (Feb 24, 2017)

Stuart, but you nailed it!!!


----------



## hbr (Feb 24, 2017)

ISO64 said:


> Stuart, but you nailed it!!!



+1


----------



## sedwards (Mar 12, 2017)

I still have a TON of Great Gray Owl shots to go through. This is from Feb. 17th.


_D4_2795 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 12, 2017)

sedwards said:


> I still have a TON of Great Gray Owl shots to go through. This is from Feb. 17th.
> 
> 
> _D4_2795 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr



So you plan to keep rubbing it in!  Always a treat to see these magnificent birds.

Jack


----------



## Click (Mar 12, 2017)

sedwards said:


> I still have a TON of Great Gray Owl shots to go through. This is from Feb. 17th.



Awesome. Great shot, Stuart.


----------



## 7DmkI (Mar 19, 2017)

Spotted this long eared owl up high; not the best lighting as the background was very bright.


----------



## Tadgo (May 6, 2017)

Great horned owls.


----------



## Roo (May 6, 2017)

a couple of Barn Owl shots I took last month.


----------



## Click (May 6, 2017)

Roo said:


> a couple of Barn Owl shots I took last month.



Beautiful pictures. Well done, Roo.


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 6, 2017)

Click said:


> Roo said:
> 
> 
> > a couple of Barn Owl shots I took last month.
> ...



+1

Jack


----------



## Roo (May 6, 2017)

Thanks Click and Jack!


----------



## sedwards (May 24, 2017)

Here is one to keep this thread going
Burrowing Owlet


5D3_6695 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## Click (May 24, 2017)

sedwards said:


> Here is one to keep this thread going
> Burrowing Owlet



Nice!


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 24, 2017)

Click said:


> sedwards said:
> 
> 
> > Here is one to keep this thread going
> ...


 Cute little guy! To think, there are those complaining about our birds thread when making suggestions for CR!

Jack


----------



## Click (May 24, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> Cute little guy! To think, there are those complaining about our birds thread when making suggestions for CR!
> 
> Jack



I love this thread. 8)


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 24, 2017)

Click said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > Cute little guy! To think, there are those complaining about our birds thread when making suggestions for CR!
> ...



Me too. Now click, we know you love them all!

Jack


----------



## lion rock (May 24, 2017)

+1.
That's Super Click.
-r



Jack Douglas said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Jack Douglas said:
> ...


----------



## lion rock (May 24, 2017)

sedwards,
This is way too cute.
-r



sedwards said:


> Here is one to keep this thread going
> Burrowing Owlet
> Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## Geek (May 25, 2017)

Here's another Burrowing Owl from the field behind our house. He's chilling.


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 25, 2017)

Geek said:


> Here's another Burrowing Owl from the field behind our house. He's chilling.



Nice. Is this Arizona by chance? Visiting Mesa is the only time I've seen them.

Jack


----------



## Geek (May 25, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> Geek said:
> 
> 
> > Here's another Burrowing Owl from the field behind our house. He's chilling.
> ...



Jack, This one is from SE New Mexico in the Pecos River Valley. It's high desert here too, about 3200 ft and dry.


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 25, 2017)

Geek said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > Geek said:
> ...



Thanks. I think it was Route 66 we drove into NM and camped one night and nearly froze to death. We thought it'd be a _little_ cooler than Mesa!  Lovely countryside.

Jack


----------



## kodakrome (May 27, 2017)

I don't know, this kinda looks like an owl to me.
6D / 400 5.6L


----------



## Click (May 27, 2017)

kodakrome said:


> I don't know, this kinda looks like an owl to me.
> 6D / 400 5.6L



Beautiful shot.


----------



## kodakrome (May 27, 2017)

Click said:


> kodakrome said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know, this kinda looks like an owl to me.
> ...



Thank you, Click.


----------



## 7DmkI (Jun 5, 2017)

A barn owl portrait.


----------



## Click (Jun 5, 2017)

7DmkI said:


> A barn owl portrait.



Very nice. Well done, 7DmkI.


----------



## 7DmkI (Jun 5, 2017)

Thanks, Click.


----------



## candyman (Jul 6, 2017)

sedwards said:


> Here is one to keep this thread going
> Burrowing Owlet
> 
> 
> 5D3_6695 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


I really like the expression


----------



## candyman (Jul 6, 2017)

Here is the snowy owl




The snowy owl (Bubo scandiacus) by Thornmill Images, on Flickr


----------



## lion rock (Jul 6, 2017)

sedwards,
Cute little owl!
Beautifully shot.
-r



sedwards said:


> Here is one to keep this thread going
> Burrowing Owlet
> on Flickr


----------



## lion rock (Jul 6, 2017)

candyman,
Fine shot!
-r



candyman said:


> Here is the snowy owl
> 
> on Flickr


----------



## candyman (Jul 6, 2017)

lion rock said:


> candyman,
> Fine shot!
> -r
> 
> ...




Thanks! Appreciated


----------



## Nat_WA (Aug 25, 2017)

To revive the topic  I'll post an oldie (not posted before).
Taking it made me very aware of the AF limitations of the 50D - even though it was in a predictable environment at the World Owl Trust in Cumbria UK (they are in the process of moving to the Midlands)
cheers, Wiebe
[50D + 70-200f2.8L]


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 25, 2017)

Nat_WA said:


> To revive the topic  I'll post an oldie (not posted before).
> Taking it made me very aware of the AF limitations of the 50D - even though it was in a predictable environment at the World Owl Trust in Cumbria UK (they are in the process of moving to the Midlands)
> cheers, Wiebe
> [50D + 70-200f2.8L]



V Nice - short-eared owl??

Jack


----------



## Nat_WA (Aug 28, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> Nat_WA said:
> 
> 
> > To revive the topic  I'll post an oldie (not posted before).
> ...



Eurasian Eagle Owl (Bubo bubo) - if I remember correctly 

Wiebe


----------



## AaronT (Aug 28, 2017)

This is an Eurasian eagle-owl. 
5D II, Canon 100-400L


----------



## Click (Aug 28, 2017)

Very nice shot, Aaron.


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 29, 2017)

Hi Aaron. 
Beautiful shot, beautiful bird. 

Cheers, Graham. 



AaronT said:


> This is an Eurasian eagle-owl.
> 5D II, Canon 100-400L


----------



## Nat_WA (Aug 30, 2017)

Another couple of stationary shots from the same bird;
the ear tufts standing out while they aren't visible "in flight".
Pity its head is mounted the wrong way  : in the first picture

Wiebe


----------



## AaronT (Aug 30, 2017)

Thanks Graham.
Nice shots Wiebe. I particularly like the shot of the owl with his head cranked around.


----------



## Click (Aug 30, 2017)

Lovely shots, Wiebe.



AaronT said:


> Nice shots Wiebe. I particularly like the shot of the owl with his head cranked around.



+1


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 30, 2017)

Click said:


> Lovely shots, Wiebe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



+2
  I'd like slightly high res photos though. 

Jack


----------



## Nat_WA (Aug 31, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> ...
> 
> +2
> I'd like slightly high res photos though.
> ...



Slightly off-topic :-[
What would you consider a good resolution for the forum?
I usually keep them reduced to ~1800H x 1200V (pixels) for up-/download size but also to reduce the interest in copying (/stealing...) 

Just curious  , Wiebe


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 1, 2017)

Nat_WA said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...



If steeling is an issue then you have no choice but to keep them down. I've kind of ignored the concept because I haven't been doing any business via my photos and so post 1600 wide.

If you have concern, don't do it.

Jack


----------



## krisbell (Jun 1, 2018)

Australia's largest owl....the Powerful Owl


Powerful Owl (Ninox strenua) by Kris Bell, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jun 1, 2018)

Nice shot, Kris.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 1, 2018)

Click said:


> Nice shot, Kris.



+1 And the setting is appealing.

Jack


----------



## krisbell (Jun 2, 2018)

Click said:


> Nice shot, Kris.





Jack Douglas said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Nice shot, Kris.
> ...



Many thanks both, much appreciated.


----------



## Nat_WA (Jun 4, 2018)

krisbell said:


> Australia's largest owl....the Powerful Owl
> ...



V. nice picture, Kris! I like the way it looks - almost like these super realistic 19th century drawings / paintings with the -kind of dreamy- surroundings. Well done 8)

Wiebe.


----------



## Berowne (Sep 2, 2018)

Beautiful Pictures here. A Snowy Owl, taken by my son.


----------



## Click (Sep 2, 2018)

Nice picture, Berowne.


----------



## Nat_WA (Sep 3, 2018)

Berowne said:


> Beautiful Pictures here. A Snowy Owl, taken by my son.



Kudos to your son Berowne, very nice owl portrait!
Wiebe.


----------



## Berowne (Sep 3, 2018)

Nat_WA said:


> Kudos to your son Berowne, very nice owl portrait!
> Wiebe.


Thanks Wiebe!


----------

